# Which CNC for ABS?



## PJet (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm new to CNC and I need a machine that will allow me to cut plastics (probably ABS) and possibly metal eventually.

What type of machine could best fit my needs? And what shoudl I look for? It will be small quantity of pieces at the beginning (4 different pieces, about 50 specimen of each pieces per month)

Budget is an important matter to me and I do not have much knowledge about machining. Still, I need something that will look very professional. Just trying to find a cheapest alternative to subcontracting.

Thanks for your help!

(excuse my English...)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi PJet

Most lower end CNC machines will cut plastic/ABS and light Alum. but when you say steel Well you'er SOL ,you may want to take a hard look at Laser equipment.

But the words CNC and Budget don't go hand and hand....

We have a member on the forum that makes templates out of plastic and he has the Laser setup,,, the templates he makes he sells on eBay and they are made to put in slots in wood,etc.

If you ask I will try and dig his name up and a picture or two of what he makes..

===============



PJet said:


> I'm new to CNC and I need a machine that will allow me to cut plastics (probably ABS) and possibly metal eventually.
> 
> What type of machine could best fit my needs? And what shoudl I look for? It will be small quantity of pieces at the beginning (4 different pieces, about 50 specimen of each pieces per month)
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi PJet

Found it , took a bit to find this one ( fordcraftsmanstudios ) his logo stuck in my mind.. 

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/1771-laser-cut-router-templates-1-4-acrylic.html

http://cgi.ebay.com/Slot-Cutting-Ro...8174971QQihZ017QQcategoryZ20781QQcmdZViewItem

You may want to drop him a email he may have the info you need.. 

http://www.routerforums.com/members/fordcraftsmanstudios-6085.html



==============


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums PJet. Whats wrong with your English? Looks fine to me.


----------



## PJet (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Bj!

After reviewing some informations, laser is not what I need because it will be exclusively ABS and aluminum that I will be routing.

Here are some more specifications regarding the plastic pieces I will need to process :

1) ABS 0.187po (3/16)

2) Biggest piece size 26po*19po*8po (final dimensions of the finished product, so I expect it to be bigger before the appropriate routing is made but do not have those dimensions...)

For the aluminum pieces, they will be way smaller then the plastic pieces, so the table size will be OK. I will use aluminum 6061 (T6) with 1/4po of thickness.

Any ideas about what I should look for in the first place regarding table size, RPM required, router types, ...

Any suggestions and recommendations to help me get started will be extrreemly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!

Pat


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Pat

Here's just some of them,,,you will see many of them on eBay, some new some used in all price ranges 

I have the CarveWright system but I don't think it's what you want BUT it's a great machine so you may want to take a look it also..

http://www.carvewright.com/
http://www.carvewright.com/forum/

http://www.torchmate.com/

http://www.buyerzone.com/industrial/cnc_routers/qz_questions_846z.jhtml?_requestid=24156

http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...ftrt=1&ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=&fsop=1&fsoo=1

===========


----------



## PJet (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks!

What I am trying to do in the first place is to gauge my needs. I read that depending on the material we need to cut, we have to consider different router types, RPM, bits, ...

As well, I'm trying to estimate what table size I might need considering that my biggest piece will be 26po*19po*8po (final dimensions of the finished product, so I expect it to be bigger before the appropriate routing is made but do not have those dimensions yet...)

Thanks again!

Pat


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Pat

Just about any router will do the job ,,,you don't need alot of power they do make router bits for plastic and almost any router bit will cut Alum.
Here's one of the best Mfg. for high end bits for plastic.
http://www.precisebits.com/products...xtsearchParamVen=ALL&txtFromSearch=fromSearch

============


PJet said:


> Thanks!
> 
> What I am trying to do in the first place is to gauge my needs. I read that depending on the material we need to cut, we have to consider different router types, RPM, bits, ...
> 
> ...


----------



## PJet (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi Bj,

Should I understand that the RPM and router type would not make any difference for my applications?

Pat


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Pat

That would be my best guess,,, the router in the CarveWright machine I have is only 1HP and it turns at 24,000 rpm..it will take on many bits,(1/4" shank and 1/2" shank ) I don't no if it will do Alum. but I would say it would but I have not tried it..many on the CarveWright forum have use other than wood products for the projects .

===============




PJet said:


> Hi Bj,
> 
> Should I understand that the RPM and router type would not make any difference for my applications?
> 
> Pat


----------

